# Sweet 15 year old tabby desparately needs home in Vancouver, BC!



## alistar21 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a very sweet 15 year old tabby that needs a new home. My husband, 10 month old and I are leaving Canada indefinitely. My husband's job will find us moving around a lot, which makes it impossible to take our sweet cat with us. She's teeny tiny at 8lbs and has always been an indoor cat. This past year has been a challenging one for her, losing her bestie (my 20 year old kitty) then having a baby join the home. She's handled it all very well, but I'd prefer to not add the stress of moving into a new home with other animals, so the ideal forever home would be one in which she is the only pet and can get lots of love. She's a very chill kitty, sometimes she likes to sit on her own other times she'll come up for some snuggle time. If you have a bath, she loves to chill tub side. 

She's up to date on check-ups n' such with the vet and is in good health aside from a thyroid issue which requires a pill in the morning and one in the evening - we mash it up in some food to make it easy. We'll continue to pay for the meds, setting up payment with whoever you'd like to use as a vet. 

We've been searching for months with no luck, posting in papers, on-line, putting out flyers, having friends spread the word. Our days are numbered and I don't know what we'll do if we can't find her home. I can't even think about that.

Thank you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If taking her is definitely NOT an option then you are forced to rehome and that is heartbreaking - even for us that don't know you or the circumstances. I have a friend that is moving from a large house to a tiny apartment in Boston and can only take 2 of her cats. She is heartbroken but we are trying to find homes for the other 4. I use Craigslist (not sure if that is something available in your area). It is an online place for all sorts of ads. Furniture, clothing, lost pets - you name it, you can post it there. I do great write ups for each cat and my friend does home visits to ensure the cat is going to the best possible home. 

Get your cat up to date on all her shots and have a blood panel done to ensure good health - that will put people's mind at ease that they are not taking on an expensive charity case. I recently had to rehome my 12 year old for her own happiness and I was able to ensure her good health through her records and recent blood work. 

Best wishes. Please try and find a way to keep this fur baby with you - it would be hard to move but the most important thing in her world is you.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Most use Kijiji for pets in the Lower Mainland.

If you cannot find someone to take her, Richmond Cat Sanctuary does offer a permanent home for cats....and do adopt out as well. But they do NOT euthanize...they have a lot of elderly, needs medication, generally vpextremely impossible to adopt cats there.....at least you would know, as a last resort, your cat won't be euthanized for room.

http://rapsociety.com/catsanctuary/


----------

